# Need new tires! Suggestion...



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi,
I need to buy a new tire for my car. Which shop in L.A. County, C.A. can get me a good deal? My tire was just patched today and I need a new tire fast!!! It's wearing out and it has sidewalls(is that correct?) on it. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there,

Im not very well verse with LA but here is a link that gives you a good understanding on wheels and tyres. Have a read first before getting on to any workshops around. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/tiretech.jsp

Good Luck


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Please do not double post, i know you are in need, but its against the rules. www.discountiredirect.com is very good or any local part store/tire place.


----------

